# Next Sony Full Frame camera to be scheduled for May-June 2013



## well_dunno (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Rumors (SR3 app CR1,5 ;D) go at sonyalpharumors that another FF sony will be coming next summer. 36mp sensor same as D800 as well as another 50mp sensor are mentioned as potential sensors of this cam. Also it should have built-in grip according to 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr3-next-sony-full-frame-camera-to-be-scheduled-for-mai-june-2013/

High end body and 50mp does give me the impression it would be aiming at the high mp Canon and the MF market... 

Cheers!


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 13, 2012)

I would love for Sony to announce some specs. I think there are going to be some very interesting developments in the camera world over the next 12 months. 

It is no longer just Nikon and Canon, Sony (especially) seem to have the bit between their teeth - and that is great for us all, as it may give the old hands a much needed kick up the backside.

I find what is happening at Sony very interesting. It would be nice to see a top of the range pro camera from them that has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Oct 13, 2012)

I just hope what's happening in the mobile world doesn't happen in the camera world where law suits are flying everywhere.. Sony's rise is good news to everyone..that means Canon and Nikon will have to keep up..just as long as they don't start sueing one another and take everything few steps backwards


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

what i really hope from them is a A88, to counter the D600 and 6D, after all, Sony is the one who introduce the budget FF, the A99 is still too much $ for me.


----------

